# My cat has been attacked by another - what behaviour can I expect?



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

I have a lovely neutered 10mnths cat called Thomas. He is part burmese and his personality closely fits the description of a burmese's personality although I won't describe him as a lap cat. Things are on his terms like other cats. All my neighbours love him and he likes to visit them. The neighbours cats seem to tolerant him with only the occasional hiss. He is like the road mascot.

Anyway, Thomas was badly attacked by another cat (not the neighbours cats, we haven't seen this one before) on tuesday night. He is in a lot of discomfit, won't walk, not really eating and his eyes are very dilated. The vet gave him antibiotics and a painkiller yesterday morning. 

My question is what can I expect his personality to be like after he recovers? What are the chances of him staying the same? Or can I expect an aggressive cat after this? 

We got a new kitten last week and were progressing nicely with the introduction up until the attack. But even though Thomas has licked Rocco a couple of times when Rocco has managed to get near him. He did pin him down and nibbed Rocco's ear but licked it. Rocco wasn't hurt or distressed, it all appear quite gentle the sort of thinks mothers do to their kittens. BUT I don't know if this is a positive sign that the relationship between Thomas and Rocco will be ok. I not sure whether Thomas is aware of what is going on around him and if he knows his licking Rocco. 

I'm mainly concerned that Thomas is going to be aggressive towards Rocco after this. I just want to know how to progress with the introduction once Thomas has recovered.

I hope I am making sense. I'm feeling pretty stressed and upset about the whole situation. 

Thanks
ThomasAndRocco


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Obviously all cats are different and I would guess much will depend on his personality. If he is naturally timid I would imagine it could affect him far more than if he was extrovert. We had a number of cats when I was growing up and a couple of them got into some really bad scraps but it never affected how they behaved either with each other or with us.

I do hope he's feeling better soon and back to his old self.


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for replying.

He is definitely an outgoing, confident cat. He lets anyone stroke him even deliverymen/builders. He will jump in any open cars. Go in people's houses, etc.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say that chances are he won't be much affected if he is such an outgoing confident cat. Sooty got in MANY scraps in his days (his ears used to show his battlescars before he passed) and he was never any different with our cats at home or with us, more the complete opposite.Cats are very intelligent and won't generalise and assume all other cats are like that, he will remember the one! Sooty had an ongoing battle of territory with our nextdoor neighbour's unneutered male, he would still come home and lick the kittens or play with his friends like usual


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

What worries me, is that Thomas (10mnths) and Rocco (13wks) where still at the 'establishing boundaries' stage. Where Thomas would follow Rocco around and bat him on the head or Rocco would chase Thomas in a playful manner and Thomas would run away. 

They weren't yet at the settled/tolerating each other phase. Thomas was still a bit miffed by Rocco but there wasn't any hissing and growling. Rocco would crouch down and roll over when Thomas batted him a bit harder on the head. Not sure if I moved things along to quickly as it had only been 4 days.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

ThomasandRocco said:


> What worries me, is that Thomas (10mnths) and Rocco (13wks) where still at the 'establishing boundaries' stage. Where Thomas would follow Rocco around and bat him on the head or Rocco would chase Thomas in a playful manner and Thomas would run away.
> 
> They weren't yet at the settled/tolerating each other phase. Thomas was still a bit miffed by Rocco but there wasn't any hissing and growling. Rocco would crouch down and roll over when Thomas batted him a bit harder on the head. Not sure if I moved things along to quickly as it had only been 4 days.


Quite honestly it sounds like they are getting on very well for just 4 days! It's quite common to have big proper fights with fur flying to establish who is the boss, but it seems like your little one already respects Thomas and looks up to him. You might get a hiss now and again if Rocco wants to play and Thomas doesn't feel like it, but it does sound positive to me!


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, we seem to be doing quite well. No fur flying. Thomas is still not fully recovered but does limp around the house for short periods of time. I let him interact with Thomas but stay close by. Rocco (kitten) just wants to pounce and I keep stopping him from pouncing on Thomas's hind legs. I also take the kitten away after a short period so that Thomas can go and rest. I'm worried he will over do it and that Rocco might hurt Thomas's injuries. 

I'm too scared to judge my understanding of their interaction but someone here might be able to point out any bad signs. I'm not worried about Rocco's behaviour just don't trust my instinct when it comes to Thomas's. 

1) We don't have any hissing or growling from either. 
2) Thomas follows Rocco around even when Rocco ignores him and I don't know if this is meant to intimidate Rocco.
3) Rocco pounces on Thomas and some how they have their faces in each others tummys, nipping/biting each other while kicking each other in the face with their hind legs. It is what Thomas does when he is playing with his favourite stuffed toys. 
4) During this interaction Thomas's ears and whiskers are forward.
5) We have had a couple of times where Thomas has bitten Rocco (not too hard) then licked him.
6) I don't think Thomas would walk away and go to sleep somewhere if I didn't take Rocco away. Is his following Rocco around a sign if intimidation?

So, what is everyones point of view of this behaviour?

Thanks
ThomasAndRocco


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

ThomasandRocco said:


> Well, we seem to be doing quite well. No fur flying. Thomas is still not fully recovered but does limp around the house for short periods of time. I let him interact with Thomas but stay close by. Rocco (kitten) just wants to pounce and I keep stopping him from pouncing on Thomas's hind legs. I also take the kitten away after a short period so that Thomas can go and rest. I'm worried he will over do it and that Rocco might hurt Thomas's injuries.
> 
> I'm too scared to judge my understanding of their interaction but someone here might be able to point out any bad signs. I'm not worried about Rocco's behaviour just don't trust my instinct when it comes to Thomas's.
> 
> ...


1) No hissing and growling is great!
2) It's not meant to intimidate, it's a sign of curioisity and mostly acceptance
3) They are play-fighting, very normal! As long as there is no hissing and other signs of aggression you can relax 
4) Whiskers and ears forward = playfulness
5)They play fight, accidentally bite eachother ever so slightly too hard for playtime and then say sorry! Cleaning another cat, especally around the head, is a sign of dominance (as it is what mums do to their kittens)
6) Nope!  If they aren't hissing and growling then they just seem to like eachother's company 

Have you tried searching on the forums on threads about introducing new cat/kitten and also if you have a look under Cat Training and Brhaviour there is a sticky at the tp, called Aggression something something, it tells you all about the various signs of aggression and how to combat them, so I think you will be very much comforted by that article!


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Missye87. 

Yes, I have read all the posts and did lots of research before the kitten arrived but I wasn't prepare for a beaten up Thomas. 

He is still limping a lot. If Thomas hadn't been attacked I would just leave them to it. However, the attack has made me anixous. I have to get involved a lot more than I would under normal circumstances so that Rocco doesn't pounce on Thomas's injuries.

Can't wait till Thomas is fully recovered because then I won't have to restrict their interaction so much and won't have to hover around all the time.

I feel like my life has been on hold for the last week!
ThomasAndRocco


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, and it definitely doesn't help that my vet looks at me as if I'm mad/stupid and treats me like the only person who has ever mad enough to have more than one cat. He goes on and on about how territorial cats are!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cats can be territorial yes but it's fairly easy to see that type of behaviour anyway. I really don't think you will have any problems once Thomas has healed, which I hope goes quickly. What has your vet said about his limping? Is he on any painmeds?

Ems x


----------



## ThomasandRocco (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, we saw the vet today for a follow up appt. Vet gave him another pain jab along side the Metacam painkillers we are giving daily. He has also extended Thomas course of antibiotics. Vet is convinced there aren't and fractures/breaks and that he is just a wimp. But if he isn't walk properly by Weds then I have to take him back for an x-ray. 

Thomas is definitely improving, he's eating normally, wondering around the house but not coming to us for love yet. He is also standing at the catflap and front door as if he wants to go out. 

Really, what does he think if would be doing out there in his state?  Does he have a death wish?? Some how, I doubt we will be able to convert him into a indoor cat. Thankfully, he comes in by 7pm most nights and when he doesn't we know something is up. If only the owner of the other cat would have it neutered!! I highly doubt Thomas has learnt his lesson.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I doubt it sadly, they will probably continue having scraps. Sooty usedto have an ongoing battle with our nextdoor neighbour's cat that was unneutered. Luckily Sooty was a big bruiser and a pretty good fighter! Have you tried talking to them and pointing out that you have had to shell out on a lot of vet bills because they have had a fight, and the likelihood is very much increased if their cat continues to be unneutered? It owuld be worth pointing out that their cat might not be the one that comes out on top next time, or even gets into a fight with somebody else's cat who is a better fighter and they will have to go through the same thing?

hope it doesn't come to that  Even though Metacam would help with the pain it wouldn't magic it away, so if he is eating and drinking normally and getting on with your little one, then he probably isn't too bad off. He could have torn a ligament or damaged a muscle though, and they do take a teeny bit longer to heal, but they do heal by themselves 

x


----------

